# Gun Smith



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Any Gun Smith around Central ND. I have a berretta 303 that needs some work. Gander mountain has had it for over a year I am so aggravated I can not take it anymore the trap season is starting soon so any help would be great.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Custom Gun Works in Fargo! :beer: Do a search on here and you will find the info you need.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I am very familiar with the Beretta 303. What kind of work do you need done?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

The pin that holds the trigger in place popped out and I lost it. Also the casing that holds it in place is cracked. I guess I would need that replaced.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Horsager the screw that holds the recoil pad in place is also stripped. If you think you can fix it I will go to gander mountain take it back and give it to you. I would like it for this trap season I missed all last year with it and thats my go to trap gun let me know


----------

